# See it now!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I can already see the headlines, "Record number of deer liscenses available!" With all the corn out there will be even more deer next year and.....


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was thinking more like "A New Record Buck Harvested Today" :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

How about "New Record of Deer HIT!" I can see lots and lots of cars hitting deer this year. I drove home yesterday to bismarck and had to stop at least 10 times for deer in the road. I wish we could just go to a limit on deer and shoot like two a day to get rid of those stupid things! Anyway, just five more anxious days until the big day. I can't wait!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I had to stop for a pretty nice buck yesterday comming home from duck hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

There was a big bodied deer laying beside the interstate on Saturday........ missing it's entire head. Someone must have wanted a wall hanger pretty bad to have cut the head off a roadside deer!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

think I'am going to attach a dozer bucket to my Blazer and get my limit by driving in the ditches at night :x :x


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I was home this past weekend doing some scouting/goose hunting and stopped into the local pub for a few drinks. I was talking to a guy who was talking about deer. He told me that he has hit 32 deer with the same truck! He only has put $500 into it to fix. I am not sure if that was bs or not until I looked at his truck. It was a old style dodge with a thick metal piece on the front of it. I think I am going to get one of those for this years season. At least I will save on ammo. :sniper:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

ran into same thing talking to a farmer last weekend and he said come here let me show you my truck. We go around to the front and he has this huge homemade bumper guard in front - it looked like somthing out of some wild car chase movie with Arnold in it. He smiles and says 'I don't have to slow down to much....


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

lol niles. I suppose all it was missing was some spikes sticking out!!


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

theres been 16 hit here now in the last week ...unfortunatlly the gf' was in one of the vehicles :s...and they diddnt have ram bars LOL...totaled the vehicle :s big buck


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hunting was tough with all of the standing crop where we hunt. Talked to a few farmers that said if we havn't filled our tags by the last weekend we could walk their standing crop to get them out. Did anyone push corn this weekend?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

We walked some standing corn and let me tell you it SUCKED! That really is hard to find deer in. The guys that were posting for us said that there were deer running every where in there but I didn't see hardly any. We did manage to kick out a really nice buck out of it though and ended up getting it. It was a 5x5 about 19.5 in. wide. It was really thick too. The people that messured it said that it scored from 155 to 160 and was in the lead for the big buck contest. It got up two corn rows over from me and ran right in front of me but I had already filled my tag. It was a nice one!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hunt MN about 20 miles south of Fargo. If not for the river bottoms we would have struggled. We pushed one buck(huge) out of some corn up on th efarmland about 6 miles from the river but there were few deer seen once we got away from the river because of all the standing corn. The ones that were in the river bottoms were not big deer but deer non the less. I am thinking muzzleloader and/or bow could be some dandys still around!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same thing with the sunflowers here....deer running around but wouldn't come out.Some fields are full sections.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I shot my doe posting outside of a corn field. Deer were running all over the place out of the corn. Better go and get a few more doe tags...

A couple of guys in our hunting party shot two nice bucks. One of the bucks has a 24 inch inside spread! I will post pictures when I get them developed.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No problems at all for our party...done too soon. Decoyer and my other son and I hunted started out Friday at noon in S. Central ND. What a great deer hunt. We walked my Grandparents land first thing at noon. While we were getting ready (11:45) two cars came down the section line and tried to go right around us with out stopping. I stopped them. They were going to try to get to the stuff we were going to walk out to.....they decided to leave after explainng that the land was not posted but that we wanted first crack at it and they were more than welcome to come back later. We walked a nice buck brush and grassy area, right next to a sunflower field. 6 does came out and my boys filled their doe tags with two nice does at 12:30. On the way back to get the car I chased up a nice smaller 4x4 but missed at 200 yards. We walked various smaller sloughs and at the end of the day decided to hit the big unposted area we had talked to the farmer about hunting. There were cars everywhere. Guys walking the tree claims, guys walking the big ravines, guys posting on sides of hills. At one point a guy shot at a young buck from his seat in his jeep right on the road. I yelled but he waved me off.....gesture. I'm guessing this was the 3rd or 4th group through the same area that day. Well the sun was getting low and we spotted a doe going into a small grassy slough in a bean field, 1/4 mile from the circus I just described and 1/8 mile from a big corn field. Decoyer and I walked in. Within 30 yards I practically stepped on a Huge 8 pointer. Of course I missed and Decoyer connected with a 100 yard broadside shot. I didn't weight it but field dressed it must be over 200 pounds...we could barely lift it. The deer is old with a big gray muzzle and teeth are barely there any more. 18 Inch outside spread. Saturday we hunted a tree claim in a farmers yard which was next to a 320 acre CRP field. I posted the end and the boys walked. Not the most stellar shooting....I missed a nice 8-10 point and and a smaller 3x3 at 70 yards broadside.....did I mention I have a nice 270 for sale. After sending my younger son on his way for a semi-fnal football game, Decoyer and I altimately ended up back at that CRP field in the afternoon. I talked him into walking the depressions in the field where a buck might be laying. We walked 1/2 mile out to an elevated rock pile and 3 does got up. I hit the doe in the rear and we trailed it to a small grassy slough with little or no cattails. The doe got up and I finished her off.....nice big doe, all gray. Well I'm done for the day with one more deer to gut and drag and Decoyer tells me that we should really hit the remaining 50 yards of grass....as you never know. I told him I would but would only shoot a big buck...nothing smaller than 8 point and wide. We walked about 40 yards and He almost stepped on a nice buck laying in the grass. He then shouted as I had on Friday... big buck. I shot him at 40 yards with my 308 through the neck.....nice buck not a big body but 9 points with a 19 spread. Both are going on the wall. Anyway, a great weekend with my sons, although we were done way too soon.


----------

